# Should you separate??



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

Would you all say that there is any repercussion in training be it SCH,PPD etc,if two (male and female)dogs are raised together and not separated??

If so what problems can it cause you??


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I dont like pups to be dominated by older dogs, this is especially so for 2 males. I want my male to be king snot, if he gets beat down by the other male then he becomes a follower.

With male and female, I am fine with it once the pup has grown up past 10 months or so. If a pup grows up with an adult, they always seem too "doggy" and less focused on the handler. Some people have complained to me that if they take both their dogs somewhere and the female is out of sight, that the male is too concerned about where the female is, and not focusing on his work.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with Mike on this one. I want my pups to be social, and not concerned in any way with another dog, but I don't want them more interested in the other dogs than me, nor do I want them worried about pecking order with the other dogs. Personally, when raising a puppy, I will have the other dogs lounging around the room when the pup is chewing on his toys and such. My female is a great puppy socialized because she wants NOTHING to do with puppies, she tends to get that "can I help you?" look on her face if one of the puppies tries to play with her, within a day or so the pup is pretty much done with her and learning that other dogs are just sort of a fixture.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Jose' Abril said:


> Would you all say that there is any repercussion in training be it SCH,PPD etc,if two (male and female)dogs are raised together and not separated??
> 
> Dogs need to develop individual personalities and not be directly influenced by the sibling or another kennel mate. Temperament and behavior is inherited but can also be influenced by environment (other dogs). You would not want to unwittingly imprint undesirable behavior on one or both dogs. Dominance issues can arise when they try to establish a pecking order. I have also seen dogs raised in this manner, who rely on each other for confidence demonstrate separation anxiety when one dog is removed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info group!!:grin: 
Terry, Bruna is doing great.She is hell on 4 feet!!!=D>


----------

